# Setting up my parallel printer isnt working out

## bladdo

I have an Apollo P-2200 printer an I am trying to set it up so I can print stuff. And I am using the http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml manual. And I got up to the part where you try and echo text to the printer to print and there simply is no lp0. What do I do?

EDIT::

I just tried setting it up through localhost:631 and It seemed liked it stup up but i get this as the URI

```

Device URI: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0
```

Also when I try a test print nothing happens.

----------

## Cintra

Do you have lp set up in your bios?

Anything in lsmod?

Are you using udev?

Does it have a usb port you could try?

I don't know the HP printers but are you using hpijs?

see http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Apollo-P-2200

mvh

----------

## bladdo

Do you have lp set up in your bios? - Ill have to say I dont know even what that is :/ ( I feel like a newb)

Anything in lsmod? -

```

PerlBoxX mi # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  29968  12

parport_pc             26432  0

parport                33096  1 parport_pc

vmmon                 151980  0

uhci_hcd               28560  0

nvidia               4817588  12

usbhid                 29504  0

forcedeth              12032  0

ohci_hcd               18436  0

nvidia_agp              5788  1

agpgart                26920  2 nvidia_agp

snd_pcm_oss            47656  0

snd_mixer_oss          16256  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           29484  0

snd_ac97_codec         60932  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78600  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_page_alloc          9096  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18980  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            28800  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44944  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              19588  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          6408  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd                    44644  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

sbp2                   20872  0

ohci1394               29828  0

ieee1394               89012  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25984  0

ehci_hcd               25220  0

usbcore                93664  7 uhci_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

```

Are you using udev? - No I am not using udev

Does it have a usb port you could try? - Nope

It is really wierd beacuse it is detected by gnome-cups-manager and localhost:631 but it is not in /dev/ and test prinitng it wont work  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bladdo

I just remembered a while ago I attempted to install udev. I did something wrong and gave up? Does it matter?

EDIT ::

Just tried this:

```

mi@PerlBoxX:~:/dev/pts/0>>dmesg | grep par

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: Printer, APOLLO APOLLO P-2200

```

Is this info useful?

EDIT AGAIN ::

I just looked at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-264416-highlight-dev+unknownparallel0.html where you posted about baiscally the same thing. What I am thinking is I still have UDEV on my system and it is messing lp0 up. So I did

```

emerge -C udev

```

What else do I need to do to get rid of UDEV?

----------

## Cintra

if you use grub, try gentoo=noudev at the end of the kernel line..

its a pity you didn't succeed with udev as things are definitely moving that way. 

if its quite a while since you tried, it could be an idea to try again soon.

Btw, you seem to be missing Parallel printer support in Character devices.. 

unless you selected <*> i.e. you should see 'lp' in lsmod

mvh

----------

## bladdo

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> if you use grub, try gentoo=noudev at the end of the kernel line..
> 
> its a pity you didn't succeed with udev as things are definitely moving that way. 
> 
> if its quite a while since you tried, it could be an idea to try again soon.
> ...

 

Hmm well I just added gentoo=noudev and also I marked Parallel printer support as <M> in Character devices and it still doesnt work. This really sucks and whats the point of going at installing udev if its just going to mess things up even more. I reallt cant believe how hard this is to do. A while back I had my printer setup and it was simple. Then I had it removed for a long time and now I have it back and it is a nightmare to get working. Ive spend almost all of yesterday trying to get it to work and nothing happens. I really need a way to get my printer to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cintra

So you have lp in lsmod output now?

what do 

```
lpstat -t

/etc/init.d/cupsd status
```

 give you?

mvh

----------

## bladdo

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> So you have lp in lsmod output now?
> 
> what do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

PerlBoxX dev # lsmod | grep lp

PerlBoxX dev # lpstat -t

scheduler is running

system default destination: Apollo

device for Apollo: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

Apollo accepting requests since Jan 01 00:00

printer Apollo is idle.  enabled since Jan 01 00:00

PerlBoxX dev # /etc/init.d/cupsd status

 * status:  started

PerlBoxX dev #

```

I have it marked as <M> but it doesnt show up. I dont know much about kernels and stuff. Would it matter that I used genkernel when I first installed and now I am doing cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig && make. I really dont know about kernels  :Confused: 

----------

## Cintra

I use the following reminder when changing kernels

```
# emerge -pv vanilla-sources   or whatever..

Copy latest .config to new source's /usr/src/linux <<<

# ls -l /usr/src/linux  #check linux link is one you want

# cd /usr/src/       #if not

# rm linux            #remove old link

# ln -s linux-2.6.12-rc4 linux  #link your new source

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make xconfig     # a cleaner interface than menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

# mount /boot   <<<

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.12-rc4

# cp .config /boot/config-2.6.12-rc4

# umount /boot

In /etc/X11/xorg.conf: hash 'nvidia' &  'rendering' & unhash 'nv' 

add/change an entry in grub's menu.lst

REBOOT and then if you use nvidia drivers..

# emerge -v nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

REVERSE hashing of 'nv' 'nvidia' & 'rendering' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

----------

## bladdo

Wait now I have to install a new kernel? Does it matter? Will the printer work if I install a new kernel?

----------

## Cintra

No I'm not suggesting you install a new kernel.. my reminder list was just an aid if/when you do want to upgrade or alter your current kernel config manually. 

If as you say you have <m> by Parallel printer support in Character devices then a 'modprobe -l' should allow you to at least find the lp module, and I would expect 'modprobe lp' to do something positive like cause lp to show up in lsmod. If it does, you are in business and could add 'lp' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

mvh

----------

## bladdo

 *Cintra wrote:*   

> No I'm not suggesting you install a new kernel.. my reminder list was just an aid if/when you do want to upgrade or alter your current kernel config manually. 
> 
> If as you say you have <m> by Parallel printer support in Character devices then a 'modprobe -l' should allow you to at least find the lp module, and I would expect 'modprobe lp' to do something positive like cause lp to show up in lsmod. If it does, you are in business and could add 'lp' to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> 
> mvh

 

Finally got some progress ::

```

PerlBoxX mi # modprobe -l | grep lp

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/parport/lp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/usb/class/usblp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/char/speakup/speakup_keyhelp.ko

PerlBoxX mi # modprobe -l | grep parport

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/parport/lp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_serial.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/parport/parport_pc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/kernel/drivers/parport/parport.ko

PerlBoxX mi # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  29968  12

vmmon                 151980  0

uhci_hcd               28560  0

nvidia               4817588  12

usbhid                 29504  0

forcedeth              12032  0

ohci_hcd               18436  0

nvidia_agp              5788  1

agpgart                26920  2 nvidia_agp

snd_pcm_oss            47656  0

snd_mixer_oss          16256  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           29484  0

snd_ac97_codec         60932  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                78600  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_page_alloc          9096  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18980  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            28800  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6144  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44944  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              19588  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          6408  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd                    44644  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

parport_pc             26432  1

lp                      9388  0

parport                33096  2 parport_pc,lp

sbp2                   20872  0

ohci1394               29828  0

ieee1394               89012  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            25984  0

ehci_hcd               25220  0

usbcore                93664  7 uhci_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

PerlBoxX mi #

```

So I then went and did

```

PerlBoxX mi # echo lp > /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

PerlBoxX mi # cat /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

lp

PerlBoxX mi #

```

and then I rebooted 

and absolutly nothing still works   :Crying or Very sad: 

What more do I have to do?!

----------

## Cintra

Hei, just been solving my own print problems.. the ~x86 -r3 version of cups has a bug and foomatic-db-engine wouldn't emerge ref another bug. so, I would suggest you stick with cups- 1.1.23-r2 for now, not -r3!

You still have lp in lsmod after booting? Now you need to setup your printer using whatever gnome has to offer.

I am using gimp-print on my old Epson Stylus Photo750 and get excellent quality prints.

I believe you could use gimp-print selecting the deskjet 600 series - the link in my first post should help.

```
media-gfx/gimp-print-5.0.0_beta3

HAS THESE DEPENDENCIES:

        * app-text/ghostscript-7.07.1-r9 (W)

        * dev-lang/perl-5.8.5-r5 (S)

        * media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.2.3-r1 (W)

        * net-print/cups-1.1.23-r2 (W)

        * net-print/foomatic-db-engine-3.0.2

        * sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 (S)

        * sys-libs/readline-5.0-r2 (S)
```

Best of luck

----------

## bladdo

```

*  net-print/cups

      Latest version available: 1.1.23-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.1.23-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 8,501 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cups.org/

      Description: The Common Unix Printing System

      License:     GPL-2

```

I just emerged sync too. 

Yes lp is in lsmod beacuse I added it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6.

Yet the gnome printer setup wizard still returns it is /dev/unknown-parpalel-0 or whatever.

Oh yeah somehow I disabled udev and now lp0 shows up but it doesnt work.

----------

## snowpatch

I had a working parallel port laser printer setup. This morning it did not work. Cups web interface was showing my printer at

```
Device URI: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0
```

 I checked /dev and there was no longer any lp0. I reloaded the lp module which got me /dev/lp0 (lp, parport, and parport_pc are autoloaded at boot). I reinstalled the printer from the cups web interface and still the unknown parallel port.

I deleted the printer, restarted cups and then I was able to set it up with a working /dev/lp0. The only thing I can think of that might have broken the setup was an update from udev-045 to udev-056 the other day. Why would that have killed my parallel port though?

----------

## DarkMind

same problem here

----------

## Greenfuse

I am having the same problem with a parallel port brinter (canon bjc265). It was printing fine. Then I tried to use the parallel port for scanning, which did not work. Now I put the printer back and try to use it and ... nothing.

----------

